# iMac G5 2 GhZ version 2 blem de surchauffe ?!?



## albert13 (24 Mars 2007)

J'ai un iMac G5 depuis 1 an et 7 mois au bout de 13 Mois gros blem d'alim, Apple dans sa grande mansuétude (d'ailleurs tres sympa) m'octroie un num de réparation et me fait changer l'alim par un apple center à ses frais.
Ravi de cette nouvelle alim, j'utilise mon Iman depuis septembre dernier et j'en suis RAVI..

mais ... mais patatra depuis 8 jours il s'éteint intempestivement d'un coup sans mot dire...
comme si le jus ce coupait ou comme si il se mettait en sécurité
et qd je le refais démarrer c'est selon son humeur ;-(
il s'éteint toutes les heures ou 6 heures ou 1 jour... c'est au choix ?!!?

j'ai démonté le capot, a priori rien d'anormal, tout sent bon ;-))) ya rien de cramé ou supposer tel... j'ai donné un coup de souflette fait la propreté... mais rien y fait

On me dit que ce ne n'est pas un blem d'alim mais plutôt une des 4 choses :
-la PMU élément qui gère l'alim sur la carte mère défectueux => changement carte mère ... snif

- la carte mère qui fait des siennes => changement carte mère ... snif

- le disque dur d'origine qui a un déf et qui fait surchauffer la machine donc elle se met en sécurité

- un élément extérieur genre DD qui est en léger défaut donc qui oblige la machine à se mettre en sécurité...

J'avoue que je m'y perd un peu dans tout çà
j'aimerai bien que les personnes qui ont le même blem que moi me fasse part de leurs expérience...

Dans tous ces blems... une piste me parait plausible... celle du DD interne qui fait des siennes.. c'est vrai que depuis des mois je boote sur un DD externe Firewire car j'avais eu un plantage sévère lors d'une màj de l'OSX

Quelqu'un a t'il eu un blem avec le DD dont les effets se rapprocherai des miens ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## albert13 (8 Avril 2007)

j'ai changé le DD interne
et j'ai le même blem

d'un coup l'ordi s'éteind sans avertir comme si l'alim se coupe d'un coup...
ensuite je redémarre et il peut fonctionner des heures d'affiler ou plusieurs jours
et il recommence ;-(...

dur dur...

encore une fois quelqu'un a t'il le même blem que moi ?

merci


----------



## yakkuru (13 Avril 2007)

La semaine derniere, mon iMac G5, 1ere génération, a eu le meme probleme. J'etais au telephone en train de bosser avec un ami à distance ... je te raconte pas l'angoisse d'un coup ! J'arrivais pas a le redemarrer. J'ai pris mon ti ibook histoire de poursuivre la demo ... et la il reboote tout gentillement. 
Jusqu'a hier ou il me l'a fait 3 fois d'affiler.

Il a tendance à faire un freeze parfois surement à cause de mon DD ext ou mon isight ... cela semble venir du firewier en tout cas ...

J'ai pris l'applecare sans conviction au debut mais j'avoue en etre content : un changement de Carte Mere, un probleme de freeze a repetition du a un mauvais package d'itunes en plus ! Le truc de fou. La je me demande ce que ce sera !


----------



## urgo94 (13 Avril 2007)

@albert13
Mode péremptoire ON:carte mere a changer!
Mode peremptoire OFF: sur a 95%:mouais:

Je viens de realiser que mon Imac de 04/2006 n'est plus sous garantie,je n'ai pas pris l'apple care:mouais:,je vais commencer a serrer les fesses.


----------



## yakkuru (16 Avril 2007)

J'ai appele Apple ce midi

La gentille Sandra du site d'Athene, m'a donné plein de manip a faire pour vider la PRAM, puis les demarches pour faire les verifications d'autorisation de DD, de DD, ... un apple hardware test pour la route
Ce soir je ferai tout cela

Si j'avais eu un incident, vu que mon cas entre dans la prise en charge des G5 (j'ai les meme symptomes) j'aurais du emmener mon ordi pour reparation.

Vu que j'ai un contrat apple care, un technicien va se deplacer ! Trop fort !
Reste plus qu'a attendre la prise de rdv !
Ce soir je ferai toutes les manip et apres j'attendrais la venu du dit technicien !
Je vous tiendrais informés.


----------

